
Mattress startup Casper sued for “wiretapping” website visitors - heyyyouu
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/casper-mattress-startup-sued-for-wiretapping-site-visitors/
======
troydavis
Here’s a few of the IP address to postal/mailing address (sometimes called
“reverse IP appending”) companies:

* NaviStone: [http://www.navistone.com](http://www.navistone.com) (mentioned in the article)

* Kickfire: [https://www.kickfire.com/api](https://www.kickfire.com/api)

* Darwill: [https://www.darwill.com/reverse-IP-append](https://www.darwill.com/reverse-IP-append)

The mailing addresses are usually purchased from other companies, such as
catalog retailers whom a given IP address has submitted their postal address.
Obviously this only works well for residential and small business broadband,
but that’s enough.

It’s every bit as offensive as it sounds.

The problem is exacerbated by broadband ISPs providing effectively-static IPs,
even when using DHCP. For example, most Comcast customers can’t obtain a new
“dynamic” IP, even if their CPE explicitly releases the DHCP lease and then
disappears for a day or two. The customer MAC-to-IP mapping is basically
static.

